# شاشتك عندنا مع أقوى عروض الشاشات والتوصيل مجانا لباب المنزل.



## halasamy (9 يناير 2014)

أقوى عروض الشاشات والتوصيل لباب المنزل أينما كنت.
===============================

1 - شاشة 32 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI

FULL HD 1080

والسعر 749.ريال.

======================

2 - شاشة 39 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI

FULL HD 1080

والسعر 1069 ريال.

====================

3- شاشة 40 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI 

FULL HD 1080

والسعر 1199 ريال.

===================

4- شاشة 42 لونا luna بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI 

FULL HD 1080

والسعر 1429 ريال.
===================
التوصيل مجانا لأهالى الرياض
و 50 ريال لجميع مدن المملكة.
اتصل بنا لنصلك لباب المنزل أينما كنت.
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
- تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233

للتواصل عن طريق الشبكات الاجتماعية:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

